# Something different



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Have a look at this lure everyone  
Deps Killer Compass, check out the vid lower on the page . Darned expensive though. :shock:


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

if you bought that you would take yor snorkel and flippers fishing just in case you got it snagged  so you could go and retrieve it

mik


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah, looks the goods that lure 8) The price sure does take the appeal out of it however :shock: Surely some lure maker can copy that for a more reasonable price once the patent expires (whenever that is :?. I can see uses for fish such as Barra, Bass etc to say the least.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I would like to give one a try, but at that price, no thanks. Im sure someone will make similar, for less sheckles.

cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------

